

Reddit: This company didn't pay their bill, so I changed their website. - brodd
http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/kdvt4/this_company_didnt_pay_their_bill_so_i_changed/

======
gk1
This juvenile behavior just degrades the profession. If a client isn't paying
you, take it to court. Or, if there was no contract, as in this case (OP
states so in the comments), then learn from your mistake and move on.

~~~
Hyena
No, I think that attitude is why people feel like they can get away with not
paying. An established norm of "pay or things get nasty" would more
effectively enforce payments. If nothing happens, the defaulter gets free
stuff until it's resolved in court; most likely, it will be settled at a rate
which is, after accounting interest, sub-market.

If things get nasty, the defaulter loses. Simple. What's funny is that outside
of professional services and real estate, this is how the world works: a quick
bit of paperwork and people show up to take the stuff back (e.g., the car).

~~~
wccrawford
There's a line that was crossed. If he had put up an 'Account Suspended' page,
that would have been fine. Saying they don't pay their bills and linking to a
competitor is not cool and looks bad for the competitor, too.

~~~
Hyena
I do think the competing link is a bridge too far, mostly because it involves
a third party.

------
benjoffe
Legal issues aside, I feel like payment is more likely to be received if
similar yet less hostile message is provided as they still have the option of
getting the site build by someone else for a similar price out of spite. (Note
the 'Cotton Hill' link on the page is a competitor's site -- that's a pretty
nasty thing to link to)

~~~
seppo0010
I like to think that previous instances were already tried unsuccessfully, and
there was no hope of getting paid.

Otherwise, this would be very stupid.

-edit- From Reddit's post, in the edit: > I'd also like to say that they've been ignoring my efforts to contact them as well. I wouldn't have done this if I hadn't been ignored for over a month.

